# ASUS X79-DELUXE Motherboard need a cap bios reversed to non cap



## jaggerwild (May 17, 2016)

Hey all!
 I just picked up a Intel Xeon CPU 2660, my motherboard supported CPU lists it but says to use an older bios, issue is the board is now CAPS(format?)so when it see's the older none caps Bios it says the file is not readable or not a good file.
 So basically I need a bios file converted back to none caps, board works fine with a 3930K. just need to undue the caps bull chit.


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Hey all!
> I just picked up a Intel Xeon CPU 2660, my motherboard supported CPU lists it but says to use an older bios, issue is the board is now CAPS(format?)so when it see's the older none caps Bios it says the file is not readable or not a good file.
> So basically I need a bios file converted back to none caps, board works fine with a 3930K. just need to undue the caps bull chit.


You can convert older BIOS to .CAP format. Check download page for the tool. 

Full guide here:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb.../BIOS_Converter_User_Guide_for_X79_series.pdf

( I could be all wrong about this, and maybe the tool simply converts .rom BIOS to .CAP format, using .CAP BIOS as the base)

In lieu of that, contact your regional rep and ask for proper BIOS. The .CAP format is required for modern OSes.


----------



## Aquinus (May 22, 2016)

Did the E5-2660 not work with a newer BIOS? I was under the impression that they would work with just about any modern BIOS for the P9X79 Deluxe. I've been debating picking up an E5-2670 so I'm intrigued to hear how this is going for you.


----------



## Schmuckley (May 23, 2016)

I think I had to find the right AFUDOS and do it like that.
Ooo..oo..it might be this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1291819/solved-how-to-roll-back-3207-bios-on-p8p67-deluxe-pro/0_100

Boot to USB Run the AFUDOS with force-it stuff..lol..be sure to do bootblock and..nvram
you have to hit "Y" in there somewhere..and it should program the older BIOS for you.

Or you can rename older bios  and do the Bios flashback thing..maybe.

Umm..yeah..that's how you do it.

Apparently I did it with x79 Saberfoot.

Only Asus doesn't let you flash whatever BIOS you want..grr..

Did you try the 2660 yet? I'd do that,1st.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 23, 2016)

Thanks Schmuckley
and everyone, totally forgot about this thread(life happens!). Yeah basically to un do the CAPS converter I need to remove the cap in the name I guess. I'll go read the link now................


----------



## jaggerwild (May 23, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> I think I had to find the right AFUDOS and do it like that.
> Ooo..oo..it might be this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1291819/solved-how-to-roll-back-3207-bios-on-p8p67-deluxe-pro/0_100
> 
> Boot to USB Run the AFUDOS with force-it stuff..lol..be sure to do bootblock and..nvram
> ...



 Yeah I tried it, it doesn't work(the CPU in X79) that's why I posted here.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jun 2, 2016)

If you have "BIOS FLASHBACK" just rename the BIOS you want to whatever you have to and do it like that.
Make sure it's the only one for that board on the USB
You have the 3930K..use it to do the BIOS flashing.
are you positive the 2660 works?
2670 works in the board I'm using.


----------



## basco (Jun 2, 2016)

i think i just renamed .caps to .rom and flashed with asus ezflash and fat32 usb stick.
could be that this is not working with Asus' USB Flashback.

found this maybe helps:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/x99-pro-bios-update-problem.215169/


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 2, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> If you have "BIOS FLASHBACK" just rename the BIOS you want to whatever you have to and do it like that.
> Make sure it's the only one for that board on the USB
> You have the 3930K..use it to do the BIOS flashing.
> are you positive the 2660 works?
> 2670 works in the board I'm using.



 Well I'm leaning towards a dead CPU as my 3930K works in it.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jun 8, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Well I'm leaning towards a dead CPU as my 3930K works in it.


Yikes.
I could test it 4 you.
I'm running a ..uhh..1660? right now.
The board came with a 2670 in it.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 8, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> Yikes.
> I could test it 4 you.
> I'm running a ..uhh..1660? right now.
> The board came with a 2670 in it.



You got the exact same board? X79-Deluxe from Asus?


----------



## Schmuckley (Jun 8, 2016)

nope
i'm running some ud3 ..but it works
i guarantee i could tell if the chip works or not.
here.
http://valid.x86.fr/psq4wn
Rather have a saberfoot,i liked that board.
eh,with the latest bios (non-uefi) this isn't bad.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 8, 2016)

yeah but even if it is good(my chip)I'll still need another board to use it with, gonna wait to try to get a first gen 2011 or so. THANK YOU for the offer though!!! I used a Z170 gigabyte after using Asus for so long, I was lost, choke start reboot blah!!!!


----------



## Schmuckley (Jun 8, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> yeah but even if it is good(my chip)I'll still need another board to use it with, gonna wait to try to get a first gen 2011 or so. THANK YOU for the offer though!!! I used a Z170 gigabyte after using Asus for so long, I was lost, choke start reboot blah!!!!


Tbh..Those 8 cores (except the $1k one)
suck..I can clock this er..1660 up and beat them in everything..by a large margin,2 cores less and all.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't care if it sucks for the $50 i spent i need it to test with is all.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 10, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> You got the exact same board? X79-Deluxe from Asus?





Schmuckley said:


> i'm running some ud3 ..but it works


That doesn't really help us @Schmuckley. There are a lot of motherboards by vendors where some work with the E5s and others don't. So fwiw, this thread over at hard seems to indicate that it should work fine so, I would suspect that the 2660 @jaggerwild got was already dead.

Also, I believe the P9X79 Deluxe can boost on all cores on the E5-2670 so, 3.3Ghz on 8c/16t isn't too shabby for 60-75 dollars on fleabay so, it would be interesting to play with since the price is low enough. It would be a great option should I decide to get a new machine, retire my current gateway/nas/vm server and replace it with my current machine.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 10, 2016)

Its not a P9X79-Deluxe it IS a Asus X79-Deluxe, Thank You! for the link Aquinus all info helps!

This is my board reviewed at Hard
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/09/18/asus_x79_deluxe_lga_2011_motherboard_review#.V1rxSTXHw3h

 OK so I went back to the support link at Asus USA as Dave posted to do a flash back, in the support page it never even mentions the BIOS converter so the board is strickly caps or EUFI what eva. Simply stated this is why my CPU will not work with this board, I need a first gen 2011 board. From the review this board came at the same time the Z87 boards came out aand has built in similar feature's.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jun 10, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> That doesn't really help us @Schmuckley. There are a lot of motherboards by vendors where some work with the E5s and others don't. So fwiw, this thread over at hard seems to indicate that it should work fine so, I would suspect that the 2660 @jaggerwild got was already dead.
> 
> Also, I believe the P9X79 Deluxe can boost on all cores on the E5-2670 so, 3.3Ghz on 8c/16t isn't too shabby for 60-75 dollars on fleabay so, it would be interesting to play with since the price is low enough. It would be a great option should I decide to get a new machine, retire my current gateway/nas/vm server and replace it with my current machine.



Dude,I was offering to test the chip in a board that I know would run it if it worked.That is all.
Because..DA-DA! It came with a 2670 running in it.
Them 8 cores at low clocks suck balls anyways.Get a 1650 or a 1660 
Sposed to be selling mine today for 40 dolla


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 13, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> Dude,I was offering to test the chip in a board that I know would run it if it worked.That is all.
> Because..DA-DA! It came with a 2670 running in it.
> Them 8 cores at low clocks suck balls anyways.Get a 1650 or a 1660
> Sposed to be selling mine today for 40 dolla




 Thanks man but I sent it back, not gonna dick around with it. I didn't want to as the seller will charge a 20% restocking fee(on a dead CPU). Smmh!


----------

